# Worst way to die



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2006)

What out of the following would be the worst way to die in your opinion.  If you have some other ways feel free to post them.  I didn't want to put in diseases.  There are to many.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 3, 2006)

Buried alive.. no doubt.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Buried alive.. no doubt.



Thanks for the info.  I will be burning you tonight.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

Ebola Virus Zaire Strain.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2006)

I picked buried alive although burning and drowing would suck.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 3, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I picked buried alive although burning and drowing would suck.



drowning would be my number 1, but being buried alive you run out of oxygen, too.  So not only do you suffocate, but you get an hour or so of TERROR!!!    Maybe you'd pass out first though..  

burning would suck, too.. but at least it's quicker.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I will be burning you tonight.


one match at a time?


----------



## section8 (Feb 3, 2006)

I went with drowning, but then again burning would suck also.


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

Eaten alive by a shark....nothing worse than that.


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

Filthy rich... while being eaten by a shark!


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

Burning is THE most painful death... Ask science.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

Hell, any one of these ways could suck worse than the other.  It all depends on how the method is implimented.

Example:  Being dropped into a 3 thousand degree furnace (i.e. burned alive) wouldn't suck nearly as bad as being poorly stabbed and bleeding out over a period of several hours or so.

Likewise Being beaten to death with a sledgehammer to the skull would suck a lot less than being beaten to death by blows from a bat throughout your entire body.

I guess it all depends on how morbid your imagination is. 

Burried alive would probably be the most terrifying if you were in a box and had an ample air supply to last a while (e.g. Kill Bill 2).  However, being droped in a gunny-sack and burried directly would suffocate you much quicker.

Damn this is depressing.  Let's go back to arguing about sensless politics or something!


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Filthy rich... while being eaten by a shark!


Heh.. I was going to say "being eaten" but that wasn't one of the options in the poll.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Damn this is depressing.  Let's go back to arguing about sensless politics or something!



We can mix the two.  How about being talked to death by Hilary Clinton?


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 3, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Hell, any one of these ways could suck worse than the other.  It all depends on how the method is implimented.
> 
> Example:  Being dropped into a 3 thousand degree furnace (i.e. burned alive) wouldn't suck nearly as bad as being poorly stabbed and bleeding out over a period of several hours or so.
> 
> ...


well said!


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> We can mix the two. How about being talked to death by Hilary Clinton?


Oh, I'd put a bullet in my head long before I let her get to that point


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

Reading DOMS posts is the worst way to go.


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> decapitated


 
That just leaves a nasty scar...


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Reading DOMS posts is the worst way to go.


 
Anything to do with DOMS post... Some say that's how AIDS started.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Reading DOMS posts is the worst way to go.


Heh, the homo ninja tried to insult me.  

It's it good thing your mastery of the English language is so poor and your cognitive abilities rival that of a used tampon or I might have actually been insulted.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 3, 2006)

How about being slowly starved to death while tied up and being forced to watch Oprah or Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Blah, blah, blah


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I have answered this before but how about having a small cut made in your side and your intestines pulled out and wrapped around a sagebrush.  Then you could sit there, in pain, and watch the coyotes and the vultures come and fiest on your guts and eventually your body!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2006)

broken heart


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> broken heart


You need a hug or something?  Where's Kefe?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2006)

Did you check under BigDyl?


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2006)

This would suck







but this is by far the WORST (being tortured to death)




(...from the movie "Hostel")


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 4, 2006)

By the husband of the cheating wife.


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 4, 2006)

Actually drowning would be the best way out of those to die.  It is the least painful.  Once you give up and stop trying to hold your breath you will start breathing.  Only thing is you can not get the air out of the water.  You will just pass out and die a peacful death.  Now being buried alive, burned, beaten, or stabbed would all really suck as they would be really drawn out and some would be quite painful.


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Eaten alive by a shark....nothing worse than that.




They both are on the charts but being burn alive is the worst.
many people survie shark attacks, yes that's pretty scarry. 
If the movie Jaws never came out I don't think many people
would be as scared of sharks. But depending on on where you 
get bit the pain and quickness may be faster.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

*How did you know about that?*



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Did you check under BigDyl?


 














*BigDyl is big mama? *


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> They both are on the charts but being burn alive is the worst.
> *many people survie shark attacks*, yes that's pretty scarry.
> If the movie Jaws never came out I don't think many people
> would be as scared of sharks. But depending on on where you
> get bit the pain and quickness may be faster.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 6, 2006)

Worst way to die??? Oh you so missed the worst of the worst on your poll. 

Having sex with Albob.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2006)

well for the guy in the infamous horse video i bet it sucked pretty bad for him.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think...dying alone...your life didn't mean anything would be the worst way to die...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> well for the guy in the infamous horse video i bet it sucked pretty bad for him.




I actually watched that.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 6, 2006)

never seen, post link.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ebola Virus Zaire Strain.




^^^ Still the worst way to die.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> never seen, post link.


 
the actual one wasn't posted but a link was on here for a bit of one of the vids supposedly found at the farm... posting it would result in being banned. 

a guy is bending over n him n another guy get the horse to mount him... a guy doing this was dropped off at a hospital where he later died. his gut was ripped loose from his ass via horse penis... they traced him to a residence where they found a number of videos of idiot n horse sex.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56238&


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 6, 2006)

ew


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> ew




You watched it?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You watched it?


Did you enjoy it?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you enjoy it?




Oh, yeah.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2006)

:bounce:


----------



## Lurker (Feb 6, 2006)

There was a demon on Buffy that cut off your skin strip by strip and ate it while you were alive. I thought tha was terrible.

I have to say none of them are too bad if its instantaneous. Its the slow traum of being the burn victim or stabbed. 

It the shock that kills you in the end.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 2, 2007)

Back from the dead.  No pun intended.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2007)

Cancer would be the worst way to die.


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

there is nothing worse than the smell of burning flesh, except when it is your own.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2007)

Worst way to die?






YouTube Video











and






YouTube Video











Absolutely brutal!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bleeding to death via severed cock would be my vote.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 2, 2007)

It has been shown that getting your head sawed off by an angry Muslim is not fun either.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 2, 2007)

Is buried alive the same as suffocation?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 2, 2007)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Is buried alive the same as suffocation?



Yes.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2007)

the worst way to die would be in any situation your kids are in too and you can't help them.  or any situation where they die first. burning has to be right up there but some things in the emotional realm i think are worse.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll tell you what, while reading Hannibal I came to the realization that being fed to large hogs that have been trained to feed on a human looking dummy and then starved sounds like the worst way to die.  I also think that being buried up to your neck in dirt would be a horrible way to go.  As you sit there defenseless watching bugs and critters crawling towards your face...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 2, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the worst way to die would be in any situation your kids are in too and you can't help them.  or any situation where they die first. burning has to be right up there but some things in the emotional realm i think are worse.



What if you had to choose one?  One could live and the other dies.  You have to make the choice.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2007)

don't think any movie has ever left with an eternal piece of sadness except sophie's choice. i'd die trying to save them both. 

does everyone have fresh batteries in their smoke detectors? check your tire pressure, insist on seat belts in cars, life vests in boats? when you become a mom you will be aware of a million of these things because directly following the joy of meeting your child you will be aware of how absolutely vulnerable they are n it's scary as hell.


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

i know its not on the poll, but to be drug off by a grizzly bear in alaska, and become his meal for the next few days definitely would not be a pretty site.


----------



## Rubes (Aug 2, 2007)

how about having someone go John wayne gacy on yer ass now that would suck


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 2, 2007)

I dunno, burning looks kinda fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2007)

doesn't everyone know stop, drop, n roll? not sure what the language is on the sign.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 3, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I dunno, burning looks kinda fun.


Is that guy on the right trying to light a cigarette?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> doesn't everyone know stop, drop, n roll? not sure what the language is on the sign.


"The horrifying sight which traumatized shoppers and office workers in the centre of Luxembourg City last week has now been labelled as a protest against racism. The Belgian woman of Congolese origin who set herself alight in the middle of Place d???Armes told witnesses that she was doing it to protest against racism, moments before she carried out the desperate act which has left her in hospital fighting for her life.

Maggy Delvaux-Mufu, a mother of three in her forties, alerted several national newspapers late on Tuesday morning last week that she would be burning herself alive on place des Martyrs at 12.45 am, before setting out accompanied by her husband to walk through the centre of town to her macabre rendezvous. The police were alerted and officers were deployed to the Rousegärtchen.

But the woman changed her plan when she came across a group of journalists gathered to cover an event organised by the ???Mouvement écologique??? on Place d???Armes, opposite the Cercle municipal. She soaked herself in petrol before confronting the members of the press, announcing that she was about to sacrifice her life to protest against racism. Moments later, she struck a match, turning herself into a human torch in front of hundreds of people.

Delvaux-Mufu???s husband and passers-by jumped on the burning body, attempting to stifle the flames with coats and jackets. The scene made several people feel unwell and many witnesses who filled the square at lunchtime were traumatised by the woman???s shrieking screams of unimaginable pain. The flames were already extinguished when police, rescue services and the fire brigade arrived at the scene. One person is reported to have vomited after seeing the woman being transported into an ambulance. The events in Place d???Armes have also started a controversy regarding the authorities??? lack of psychological support for witnesses.

Delvaux-Mufu was taken to the Bon Secours hospital in Metz, where she is being treated in a specialised ward for burns and is fighting for her life. Grand Duchess Maria Teresa visited the woman and her family at the hospital last week.

RTL television was the first to run a news flash about the incident on its website on Tuesday afternoon last week. 352 reported the bulletin in its news in brief section, shortly before going to print. Events preceding the incident only came to light later on in the week.

The 42-year-old Belgian citizen and her husband had been facing financial difficulties. They had recently indebted themselves by buying a Citroën garage in Oberwampach, before realising they were missing the documents that would allow them to set up a business. Delvaux-Mufu wrote a letter to Le Jeudi recounting her story of bureaucratic difficulties and economic despair. ???I???m against all forms of violence, but day after day, my family and I have to endure moral violence, discrimination, insults and much more from Mr Juncker???s administration???, she said in the letter published last week.

Money problems had driven the woman to desperately plead her case at the Prime minister???s office early on the same day of the incident. Her threat to burn herself alive on Place des Martyrs after being turned away by the authorities caused government officials to contact the police. A city-wide search was organised, but nobody could foresee the woman would change her plans."


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 3, 2007)

You really get owned when you protest racism and 2 white guys risk their lives to save your ass.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats fucking horrible


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2007)

That's Darwinism at work for you and me.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2007)

Just think of all the people that the stupid bitch traumatized with her dumb ass display.  Especially the two guys that tried to save her worthless ass.

I hope she lives in agony for years.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2007)

maniclion said:


> "The horrifying sight which traumatized shoppers and office workers in the centre of Luxembourg City last week has now been labelled as a protest against racism. The Belgian woman of Congolese origin who set herself alight in the middle of Place d???Armes told witnesses that she was doing it to protest against racism, moments before she carried out the desperate act which has left her in hospital fighting for her life.
> 
> Maggy Delvaux-Mufu, a mother of three in her forties, alerted several national newspapers late on Tuesday morning last week that she would be burning herself alive on place des Martyrs at 12.45 am, before setting out accompanied by her husband to walk through the centre of town to her macabre rendezvous. The police were alerted and officers were deployed to the Rousegärtchen.
> 
> ...



thank you, i looked for information on the photo but couldn't find it. i don't think it helps a persons cause to make yourself look like a lunatic though. she may have been under an incredible amount of stress but how could she not stop n think "do my kids need to be put through this? how will this effect them?" because she decided to have kids her life isn't just hers anymore. on that note it makes her hard to pity.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 3, 2007)

*It could always get worse*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2004092008,00.html

*Man killed by pet spider, eaten by his other pet insects *
------------------------------------------------------------------------

From ALLAN HALL
in Berlin

A MAN who lived in his own ???zoo??? of lizards and insects was fatally bitten by a pet black widow spider ??? then eaten by the other creepy-crawlies.

Police broke in to Mark Voegel???s apartment to find spider Bettina along with 200 others, several snakes, a gecko lizard called Helmut and several thousand termites had gorged on his body.

Neighbours alerted police after becoming alarmed by the stink.

And horrified officers were met by a nightmare scene. 

A police spokesman said: ???It was like a horror movie. His corpse was over the sofa.

*???Giant webs draped him, spiders were all over him. They were coming out of his nose and his mouth.*

???There was everything there one could imagine in the world of reptiles.

*???Larger pieces of flesh torn off by the lizards were scooped up and taken back to the webs of tarantulas and other bird-eating spiders.??? *

Loner Voegel, 30, never invited people back to his ???jungle??? home, a small apartment in the German city of Dortmund.

Police described it as a cross between a botanical garden and the butterfly breeding ground in the serial killer movie The Silence Of The Lambs.

One tarantula had built a nest the size of a swallow???s in a corner of the ceiling.

Voegel also had a boa constrictor and several poisonous frogs from South America. 

Spider expert and animal cruelty officer Gabi Bayer said he kept creatures ???that should never be allowed in a private home???.

She said: ???He had spiders so aggressive they are the equivalent of a pit-bull in the animal world.???

The reptiles were allowed to roam free in the flat.

The heating elements on two tanks containing spiders and their termite snacks had exploded and dislodged the metal tops allowing them to escape. 

Voegel is thought to have been dead for between seven and 14 days.

A post-mortem will be carried out in the next few days. But authorities believe Bettina alone was responsible for Voegel???s death.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2007)

^ he probably would approve.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

I think Suffocating is the worst. Most of the dreams I have where I'm dying have me drowning or suffocating, for some reason I think BigDyl is there too with the plastic bag  !


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 4, 2007)

Worst way to die:

Old and alone laying in a bed at some nursing home, eating baby food and shitting yourself.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 4, 2007)

By far the worst way to die is to be buried alive. Second is drowning and being burned to death.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 4, 2007)

The reason I put buried alive... well.... the fact is you're going to asphyxiate on your own carbon dioxide within a few hours on top of the panic and shock from knowing you're going to die soon.  If you're not claustrophobic(sp?) then you will be after a few moments.

So suffocation, drowning, and being choked all have that same torture but on top of that you have the claustrophobia and panic attack stuff to go with it when you're buried alive.  Plus if you're drowning or choking or suffocating you're sure to die a hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 4, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I think Suffocating is the worst. Most of the dreams I have where I'm dying have me drowning or suffocating, for some reason I think BigDyl is there too with the plastic bag  !


tallcall ... I have bad news.  That's not a plastic bag in your dreams.  That part of your mind that protects you from your worst fears is hiding part of this nightmare from you.  That plastic bag your subconscious is hiding from you?  It's a condom and BigDyl IS there.  He's waiting for you to die so he can have his way with you.






YouTube Video


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 4, 2007)

It's not a condom, you're suffocating because BigDyl is tea bagging you and it's covering your whole face and his balls are too heavy to lift off of you.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> It's not a condom, you're suffocating because BigDyl is tea bagging you and it's covering your whole face and his balls are too heavy to lift off of you.




nice avatar


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm going with buried alive at the moment.  Mainly because of the claustrophobic horror of what was happening sinking in. And the darkness.  The quiet.  And when the rational part of the brain gives up and panic sets in.  The horror.. ..the horror...


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Although ....FUCK getting eaten alive by spiders etc....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> It's not a condom, you're suffocating because BigDyl is tea bagging you and it's covering your whole face and his balls are too heavy to lift off of you.



Oh that's what it is.


----------



## SYN (Aug 5, 2007)

i chose choked...by dead bugs.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> YouTube Video



"HEY WHATS THIS SHIT!"


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## lucifuge (Aug 7, 2007)

I gotta go with burning, yeah, definitely burning


----------



## maniclion (Aug 7, 2007)

Worst way to die would be anything that happens after you say "Hey guy's, Watch this!!!!!"


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey guy's, watch this!






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2008)

That was ghost riding gone all wrong.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------

